
Google Hire - graghav
http://hire.withgoogle.com/
======
throwaway_374
What is this? Just because it has Google in it you expect me to provide my
credentials to sign-in without any description of what you are offering?
Assuming this is a Google product, the product management genius behind this
needs to be squarely told this is an extremely shoddy, ill-thought and frankly
assuming landing page.

